# CD-RW/DVD Drive won't burn DVDs



## Bunford (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm having similar problems. I have a LiteOn DH20A3P DVD+RW drive and updated to the latest firmware. I have ensured DMA is on in BIOS and in My Computer settings.

Basically, it will read DVDs fine but refuses to burn. I have tried using Nero Essentials 7, Nero Premium 7 (and upgraded Nero components and tried), DVD Decrypter and ImageBurn. I have also uninstalled these to avoid conflicts and reinstalled clean version to try too. They all detect the DVDRW drive as a DVD RAM drive rather than a DVD RW drive which may have some reasoning behind it causing the issue!?!?

I have also tried on master, slave and CS and tried it on it's own with the Samsung DVD ROM disconnected. The IDE cable is connected to the Secondary motherboard connected as it should. 

My system is:

LiteOn DVD+RW Drive
Samsung DVD ROM Drive
Windows XP (SP2)
Intel Pentium 4 2.53
80GB Hard Disk
1GB RAM


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try uninstalling the upper and lower filters
scroll down to how here
http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;314060&x=12&y=13#


----------



## Bunford (Oct 20, 2006)

Had a look on the instructions on the link but i had no Upper or Lower Filter entries.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you are using an 80 wire ide cable on it
try it in another computer and see if it is the same


----------



## Bunford (Oct 20, 2006)

I would but don't have access to another computer to try it in....


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

replace it they are inexpensive
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106050


----------



## Bunford (Oct 20, 2006)

It just seems a waste of £25 ($50) for me to just disregard it and buy a new one.

I've had a recent development though. I've just uninstalled Nero and installed Deepburner Pro 1.8. Interelstingly, when i try and burn a iso file it only gives me "Max/48x" as a write speed option. That to me, a simple sould who doesn't really understand the technical aspects of computing, seems to imply that it is being detected as a CD drive rather than a DVD drive???


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?LIT-20A4PC
how old is it is it under warranty
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314096/


----------



## Bunford (Oct 20, 2006)

It was bought brand new from a computer parts shop about 2 weeks ago so am thinking of taking it back and getting a new one, perhaps a different model too.

One thing i also forgot to note is that when i try and burn any type of DVD (film, iso, data etc) it all locks up and i can't actually open the drive again until i restart the computer. Don't know if this links it to some common problem or makes the problem more obvious!?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

when you start a burning program there is usually a setting in there to lock the drive,so you don't accidently eject it during the burn process
which would indicate the burn process is activating
what power supply do you have in there,it may be there is not enough available when the burn process starts to run it


----------

